# Configurer Time Capsule: Serveur de fichiers + Time Machine



## Woodstock76 (9 Février 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

Après quelques temps passés à explorer vos topics, je me suis enfin décidé à rejoindre la communauté macgeneration ! 

Malheureusement, c'est avec quelques petits ennuis que j'arrive sur le forum... J'ai fait l'acquisition d'une Time Capsule aujourd'hui, j'en suis très satisfait, niveau réseau tout est configuré.
En revanche, je souhaiterais configurer le stockage de la manière suivante:

- A la racine du disque de la Time Capsule, créer un répertoire réservé à ma time machine accessible en lecture/écriture uniquement par moi avec mon Mac. Je ne veux pas que que mon fichier de sauvegarde Time Machine soit à la racine du disque.
- Toujours à la racine, créer des répertoires divers accessibles à ma famille qui utilisent leurs PC. Accessible également sur leurs iPhones/Ipad via une application et envoyer des fichiers sur le serveur de la même manière ! (Oui, c'est possible !)
- Et enfin, pouvoir lire des vidéos herbergées sur la Time Capsule, directement sur l'iPad ou l'iPhone via une application. (J'ai vu sur un topic macgeneration que c'était également possible)

Voilà, par ailleurs j'ai essayé de modifier les droits d'accès à des répertoires que j'ai crée sur le disque de la Time Capsule mais il me dit que je n'ai pas les autorisations requises alors que je suis administrateur local. Dois-je me mettre en sudo ? 

Pouvez-vous éclairer ma lanterne ?
Merci d'avance !


----------



## storme (9 Février 2012)

Bonsoir,

Je pense qu'un disque dur qui sert à Time machine ne doit servir qu'à cela, et secondo, je suis pas certain que Time machine va apprécié ce que vous lui demandez de faire


----------

